# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Adventures In Naples: The Capodimonte Museum

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Cruise10 001.jpg

Naples is a city with vast multitudes and everyone has a racket. We edged away  from the port and found a taxi near the opera house, the famed Teatro San Carlo,  where once, many years ago we saw the great ballerina Carla Fracci dance the  title role in La Peri, a masterpiece of 19th century Romanticism. In Italian I  asked the taxi driver how much he wanted to take us to the Museo di Capodimonte,  the citys leading art museum. He told me 15 Euros, but while he drove the long  distance to the large park, Jim noticed a card in the back seat of the cab that  listed our drive as costing 11 Euros. So thats what Jim handed the taxi driver  when we got out. He was surprised but I mentioned the list price and he  shrugged. Thats the way things are in the third largest city in Italy. The  Capodimonte museum is famed for three things: its one of the largest royal  palaces in Italy; it was also the site of a porcelain factory in the 18th  century; and it houses some of the finest art in the city.

More photos and text at http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

----------

